# are you ashamed of your virginity



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I am. Especially when people you hang out with know that you are a virgin. Nobody says anything, but still they know.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

does not bother me.
I think that is a good thing.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't think it's a good or a bad thing. It's a complete non-issue for me. I don't have any friends so I have nobody to feel ashamed around anyway.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I used to be when I still had it. It was like a dishonor being a virgin.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm young, so no. Pretty sure my parents are A-okay with that too lol.

I hate how it's considered weird if you don't ***** yourself out. Luckily my only "friend" in real life grew up in a strict Christian family so no sex for marriage for her, and no "so who'd you **** last night?" questions. 

The only person in my life who I might feel weird about it with, oddly, is my sister. She's not at all shy about anything and I get the feeling she expects the same from me.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Kind of yeah. Not for social pressure reasons, mostly for the feeling of being left out of something most people have done by my age.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Not right now. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, I just want to get boned. I would never publicly admit to my virginity.


----------



## meghanaddie (Sep 9, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Kind of yeah. Not for social pressure reasons, mostly for the feeling of being left out of something most people have done by my age.


^ ditto that

also i find that my relationships with guys end up not lasting cause I don't "put out". ( and no it's not due to religious reasons or anything. i have a medical problem.)
my current relationship is strained because of it.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes I'm ashamed but I don't really need sex. Sometimes it's just the label associated with something to makes people squirm...I just don't want to be a virgin but I don't want to have sex...is there a way to accomplish that lol


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

No, I am to busy being ashamed of the fact that I have never kissed a girl or had a girlfriend.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

not really, i'm not competing with anyone.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not ashamed at all. If I have sex that's nice, if not I'm content doing what I'm doing.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

No. I don't want to have sex until I'm in love and he loves me back. I'm not ashamed of my reasoning, so I don't think I should be ashamed of my virginity.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm not ashamed of it, i know other virgins older than me. i find it a bit embarrassing at times though, and kind of depressing because i feel like i'm missing out.


----------



## thetrial (Sep 14, 2008)

A bit, yeah.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

No, I embrace it. I would feel ashamed not to be a virgin. Having sex is extremely bad in my view.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I am and I'm not. I'm not ashamed of the fact that I'm a virgin. I'm ashamed that I've never had the opportunity to lose it. By opportunity, I mean a serious, loving relationship.


----------



## bobster231 (Aug 29, 2008)

I feel ashamed and depressed most of the time because of it. But than other times It doesn't really matter to me. Im messed up... I want a girlfriend. I'm lonely. But at the same time im afraid and anxious of the emotions and feelings of a relationship.


----------



## DudeHere (Jul 10, 2008)

"But than other times It doesn't really matter to me. Im messed up... I want a girlfriend. I'm lonely. But at the same time im afraid and anxious of the emotions and feelings of a relationship."

Yeah. I know exactly what you mean. I am not a virgin,but haven't had sex in a very long time, so that mixed with feelings of loneliness/isolation/being behind,doesn't help. I don't feel ashamed,but rather awkward due to my constant single status. And I know what people will say,just be happy alone,you have to love yourself first,the right person will come,etc. A million cliches right there. There's also the whole be yourself vs not be yourself

Cause what if "yourself" sucks? What if it is not the person you want to be? I mean,I have been in this state so long,you would have thought I would have oh so changed along time ago.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Got enough problems, losing virginity is not that high on my list of priorities. Of course if someone asks, i say im not one, people who know me well like family members and acquaintances know i am one tho.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I wouldn't say I'm ashamed of being a virgin, although I am ashamed of never having had a boyfriend.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

SaigeJones said:


> No, I embrace it. I would feel ashamed not to be a virgin. *Having sex is extremely bad in my view*.


why is that?


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

sabueed said:


> I am. Especially when people you hang out with know that you are a virgin. Nobody says anything, but still they know.


so, why can't you lie about it (atleast to your friends)?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i told my army buddies i was a virgin in basic training and it followed me from washington to korea. i never told anyone after that. i wasnt a virgin when i was 25 though


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

TATA said:


> sabueed said:
> 
> 
> > I am. Especially when people you hang out with know that you are a virgin. Nobody says anything, but still they know.
> ...


They'll be able to tell if the group starts talking about sex. If a guy's gonna lie about it, he'd better do some research and be prepared with answers and give them confidently.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I lie about it when I know I can get away with it. Oddly enough, there have been a few people who really didn't even know me, who asked such a question. I guess people can just look at me and tell that I'm probably not getting laid.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> SaigeJones said:
> 
> 
> > No, I embrace it. I would feel ashamed not to be a virgin. *Having sex is extremely bad in my view*.
> ...


I am speaking about my own reality. Sex would be terrible and poisonous for me. I understand that doesn't apply to everyone else, it just applies to me.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

SaigeJones said:


> nothing to fear said:
> 
> 
> > SaigeJones said:
> ...


hm, thats interesting. as much as i always crave it i can see it resulting in some negative feelings as well.. maybe feeling used or even more depressed afterwards.


----------



## DaveM (May 29, 2008)

I actually lost my virginity about a year ago. I felt proud at the time, especially because she was a good looking girl, but when I told my buddies, they simply replied good for you and life moved on. No gold medal, no certificate of congratulations... nada. All it did was made me realize that I was just too eager and over-hyping the situation. Don't get me wrong, sex was great... but, you're better off if you do it with someone that you actually love, and he/she loves you back. Otherwise, you get attached and things go downhill from there.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

DaveM said:


> I actually lost my virginity about a year ago. I felt proud at the time, especially because she was a good looking girl, but when I told my buddies, they simply replied good for you and life moved on. No gold medal, no certificate of congratulations... nada. All it did was made me realize that I was just too eager and over-hyping the situation. Don't get me wrong, sex was great... but, you're better off if you do it with someone that you actually love, and he/she loves you back. Otherwise, you get attached and things go downhill from there.


LOL, wise post. I'm still a virgin but I've now done things that were pretty close. When I told my friend he was like "was that your first? Nice" and then moved on. I do feel more like a "man" now, but more so I realize that I never should've bailed out on the times when I had chances in the past...I was afraid of my inexperience being "found out" but so far it hasn't even been an issue. Maybe the whole issue--having it, not having it, not having experience-- isn't as grave as we make it out to be.


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

Technically I am. Im hoping to wait for someone I actually care about so I'm not really ashamed of it. I have a really high sex drive though so it drives me crazy


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

I've decided 19 is the year I'm going to lose it...I've made it my goal now, it's definitely not going to happen while I'm still 18..., but I see it in the near future LOl..Chances are I'll have sex even before I have a real relationship...

I've already got the birth control pill down, so I'm half way there :lol


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

TATA said:


> sabueed said:
> 
> 
> > I am. Especially when people you hang out with know that you are a virgin. Nobody says anything, but still they know.
> ...


I've known my friends and relatives my whole life. They know I never had a girlfriend, they can tell I never been on a date my whole life. Therefore they know that I am a virgin.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

xTrappedx said:


> I've decided 19 is the year I'm going to lose it...I've made it my goal now, it's definitely not going to happen while I'm still 18..., but I see it in the near future LOl..Chances are I'll have sex even before I have a real relationship...
> 
> I've already got the birth control pill down, so I'm half way there :lol


I'm 24. I have made it a goal of mine to lose my virginity and get in a relationship before I turn 26. Wish me luck.
.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Nope, I don't hang around with anyone who's shallow enough to care about that sort of thing. I've outright admitted it to a friend who asked. The whole idea of wanting to lose your virginity just to lose it never made any sense to me. I'll lose it when I find the right girl.


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

I am ashamed, and I just feel like everyone else is in on something that I don't get. I just can't see myself ever losing it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

DaveM said:


> Don't get me wrong, sex was great... but, you're better off if you do it with someone that you actually love, and he/she loves you back. Otherwise, you get attached and things go downhill from there.


sometimes i think that, but the thought of anyone loving me is just laughable. if i had the oppurtunity to lose it with someone i was attracted to but had no strong feelings for i'd probably go for it. i can't imagine i'd experience anything more than a 'random ****', to be honest.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

I wish I had another chance and could go back to being a virgin and wait until I'm truly in love and married. 

Of course I have 2 kids, and wouldn't change that, but otherwise, I do have regrets.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No, I'm not ashamed of my virginity. There's plenty of time left.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I honestly wish I could go back and be a virigin and wait for the person I thought I would marry. I didn't feel very different after I lost it. It's not such a life changing experience as I thought it would be. I think I imagined it being better.


----------



## VerbalHologram (Feb 19, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

sabueed said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > sabueed said:
> ...


you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity


----------



## maurice044 (Sep 24, 2008)

i am only because all the kids i hang around or used to would always brag about what they were doin in the bedroom, i'm not saying i didn't have my chances to do the same things.. it's just i was too scared to do it at the time.. but now i regret it.. it kind of nags at you until you finally get it done... like a research paper you are procastinating on.. thats what it feels like.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

TATA said:


> you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity


While you are right, there are some guys out there (like myself) who have no desire to have random casual sex. For guys like us, never having a girlfriend means we have never had sex.

There is no way I could have sex with a woman I don't love.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

No, not really. Being 19 and never been on a date, however... that I'm ashamed of.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have actually been told that it is better to not lose it. Once you do, everything is changed. There will always be a small drive to go after it again and again. It's almost like smoking in a way, well the addiction/dependency part.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

PGVan said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity
> ...


Yes, I understand all that and agree partially, but once again the buddies don't have to know that


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

TATA said:


> sabueed said:
> 
> 
> > I am. Especially when people you hang out with know that you are a virgin. Nobody says anything, but still they know.
> ...


I wouldn't like it if a friend lied and told me they were a non-virgin. It'd make me more jealous and makes me feel left out (that was when I was still a virgin), you know? It just makes the situation worse and also I absolutely HATE it when people lie. Doesn't matter what they lie--I hate it all. I get angry and upset when people lie. I'm not a virgin, but I still would hate it when people lied to me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm not ashamed but I'm certainly bored of it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have actually been told that it is better to not lose it. Once you do, everything is changed. There will always be a small drive to go after it again and again. It's almost like smoking in a way, well the addiction/dependency part.


i don't care much honestly. i already have a drive to do it. and having a drive to do it isn't a terrible thing, as long as how you seek it out isn't in a negative way.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

TATA said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > TATA said:
> ...


If I had any "buddies" to begin with, the first thing that will happen when you lie about this is for them to ask for some stories.


----------



## Ohms (Sep 26, 2008)

Personally, i dont feel bad about it because I was given an opportunity once and passed it up, so at least I know I COULD have done it if i wanted to, but... I would never admit to anyone im a virgin so I guess you could say im still ashamed.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

A little, yeah. Which is ridiculous, considering I'm only 18, but that's modern society I guess.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No, not really. I don't see anything wrong with it personally. I am ashamed, however, of not having lost it when I fell in love with someone and could probably quite easily have done it if it were not for some intimacy issues.:sigh


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

TATA said:


> you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity


A lot of guys don't want to go the prostitute route.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity
> ...


Too much risk for disease and I'd bet that a guy would want at least some form of emotional connection. She's after the money......well, so is her pimp.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Head to the Bunny Ranch, hehe. 

I don't think a prostitute is the only option. There is always the friends with benefits route(if you have a friend like that), or the one night stand route, but that has the disease risks as well.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> Head to the Bunny Ranch, hehe.


And let that Dennis guy have my money? Eeeeewwwwww......


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Am I ashamed? Hell yes.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well just think that part of it is going to the girls salary.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity
> ...


:ditto
I'm not the kind of person who would ever hire an escort or anything like that. I want it to be an experience with someone I care about and I want to have an emotional connection with her. I'd never feel right remembering my first time as something I did with a random stranger just to get it over with. Honestly I don't even care about it that much anymore...I'd rather focus on building a long term relationship first.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Not even a little. I have so many better things to be ashamed of.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> I've been thinking of visiting a brothel. It's not that far away from where I live in Utah. I just have to drive to Nevada. I wonder how good looking the whores are.


"sex worker"....as if the job itself isn't degrading enough...to label them "whores"......poor taste

Anyways, I make it a point not to go around telling ppl b/c I feel it's my privacy to know what my sexual expierences are and someone has to earn that trust to learn that information (unless I'm drunk and you're my nosy roommate and then it just comes out!)

I will say one thing. Friends (at least girls) like to talk about the sexual things they do and in that regard I feel A LITTLE left out. I've done it all except the actual P in the VG (superbad anyone???) so I can still kinda join the conversation...but yeah, I still feel a little awkward. I think I'd feel awkward anyways because I don't like talking about what I've done sexually and yet people always want to talk about it!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> I've been thinking of visiting a brothel. It's not that far away from where I live in Utah. I just have to drive to Nevada. I wonder how good looking the whores are.


honestly, people look down on guys who have visited prostitutes. but i think its 50x better than lying to a girl to get in bed with her, which a lot of guys do. its much more honest.


----------



## Argamemnon (May 3, 2008)

Not necessarily ashamed, but I regret not losing my virginity years ago. I'm 32 for God's sake. I feel angry and frustrated and terribly depressed. Being a virgin at 32 is terrible.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

quote]

If I had any "buddies" to begin with, the first thing that will happen when you lie about this is for them to ask for some stories.[/quote]

I would make it up if I were you, since it bothers you so much.

My virginity didn't bother me much, I did not care if people thought if I lost it or not yet.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Zephyr said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > you don't have to date or have a girlfriend to lose your virginity
> ...


Guys!! You totally misunderstood me. 
I am not telling anyone to go have a one night stand or buy sex. All I am saying that for the sake of your worrying about what friends think of you if you are a virgin, just make up a great story.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

Lonelyguy said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > TATA said:
> ...


That's great! I am all for that! :boogie 
So why being ashamed of who you are and what you want?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> Beavis: Dammit! This always happens! I think I'm gonna score, and then I never score! It's not fair! We traveled um, a mil-... a hundred miles, just because we thought we were gonna score! But now it's not gonna happen! Dammit!
> Bus Driver: Hey, buddy! Sit down!
> Beavis: Shut up, ***-wipe! I'm sick and tired of this! We're never gonna score! We're probably gonna get old like these people, but they've probably scored!
> Bus Driver: Hey! I'm warning you! Sit down!
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beavis and Butthead are crude, but funny :lol.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> Beavis and Butthead are crude, but funny :lol.


Yeah, I love this episode: "Sexual Harrassment" -Beavis and Butthead sue a chick in class for sexual harrassment...



> Beavis: "She's doing it again!She's doing it _right now_!! "
> Judge: "_What_ is she doing?"
> Beavis: "She's giving me a stiffy."
> Judge: "Giving you a _what_?"
> ...


[youtube:3ak8fyaf]



[/youtube:3ak8fyaf]

:rofl


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

TATA said:


> I would make it up if I were you, since it bothers you so much.


You're missing my point. How can you make up stories when you have no experience with sex or even dating for that matter? Also, my mind is not creative enough to "make up a great story". Remember that poker table scene in 40 Year Old Virgin? That's probably what would happen to me.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

PGVan said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > I would make it up if I were you, since it bothers you so much.
> ...


Yeah, or they start talking about kissing, and I'll reveal that I've never kissed anyone. That's my biggest fear.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

WintersTale said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > TATA said:
> ...


:lol You and me both bro.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I give up, you guys are impossible lol


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I make up a story when people ask, but I still feel ashamed. Wish I didn't have to...I feel so fake.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes and of alot of other things as well. I 've stopped caring now, I know people think i'm strange because I'm not in a relationship.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have actually been told that it is better to not lose it. Once you do, everything is changed. There will always be a small drive to go after it again and again. It's almost like smoking in a way, well the addiction/dependency part.


You're right. Being single and not having sexual touch in your daily life is QUITE the change!
I would rather have found out how much I like sex with someone who is worth loving forever and I wouldn't have to be apart from them and their bodies..

Why did I date a loser? Silly naive romantic me. 

But now ... Mr. Right come hither!  haha


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

I can't believe that there are so many people out there who are not virgins. Is sex that easy to get if I actually grow balls and talk to a girl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sabueed said:


> I can't believe that there are so many people out there who are not virgins. Is sex that easy to get if I actually grow balls and talk to a girl.


If one can find a partner willing to give it up so easily, I guess. :stu


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

TATA said:


> I give up, you guys are impossible lol


What? Do you really think that guys who have never had sex before should be able to "tell a great story" about how they have?

Do explain how we're supposed to tell such a story without experience?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eh, we veered off her original post.
We;re supposed to be talking about shame, not lying and bragging.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

One thing you can do is to go on other internet message boards and just read other peoples experiences to get an idea of how they go. You don't really need a lot of details, but just a summary of events should work fine if you're trying to tell a story.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I'm still a virgin, I never really thought about it though, I just wanted sex. But lately it's been getting a little embarassing since I'm 25. I have a feeling it's only going to get worse.


----------



## newfoundglory (Feb 13, 2006)

i am ashamed. i think there is also an element of fear involved. i admit i'm a bit scared of girls.

i dont know how many people know im a virgin, but some of my friends know i've never had a girlfriend.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

PGVan said:


> TATA said:
> 
> 
> > I give up, you guys are impossible lol
> ...


well, first of all, guys never tell each other the details (as far as i know), so you don't really have to go out of your way with telling a story from a to z.
Met this girl there, she dragged me to whatever and just jumped on me. Just an example.

All of that is because you guys feel bad about your virginity, my first advice you shouldn't be, everyone needs to wait until THEY are ready, not because everyone else around you lost it. But if you feel ashamed of it, I would make up a story.

That's it I said my piece.
Goodluck to you all  not being sarcastic


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

TATA said:


> PGVan said:
> 
> 
> > TATA said:
> ...


How do you know guys don't tell each other details? As far as I know, when you talk about this stuff, you want to know who, where and how.

My point is that how does a guy with no experience think up a story? To lie about something like this, you have to know what you're talking about to make it convincing.

Another thing to think about, is something like this only has a chance of working if you live in a major city big enough where it won't come back to bite you in the ***. When you live in a town where the average person knows the average person, it isn't going to work the way you want it to.


----------



## tot (Aug 19, 2011)

Well i never had many friends anyway so me being a virgin or not never came up in conversation. So i didnt realy have pressure to lose it altho felt left out if pple were talking abt their girlfriends or boyfriends! Anway sex is overated there is always this big hype abt it and if you dont do it your missing out! Its bad enough being socially severely anxious without worrying about losing virginity or not and being ashamed about it. Its nothing to be ashamed about and what business is it of other pple anyway!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes, cause I think that everyone knows and they are making fun of me behind my back. Also, I think if I find a girl to have sex with, an we do finally go through with it, she will just laugh at me and leave, cause I don't know what I'm doing and I still live with my parents.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Well, I planned on losing my v-card at 18. Back in high school, I didn't care about being a virgin, but it started driving me nuts when I was about 20 and still haven't lost it yet. When I finally did it at 21, it was so relieving. Though I wasn't in a relationship when I lost it, I still have no regrets. Luckily the girl was willing to teach me and made me feel comfortable.

I may be a confident guy now, but I was getting more confident weeks before the act happened. Other than that, nothing else changed about me at all.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No not at all.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

It doesn't bother me.

First, my friends wouldn't care, if they knew (I wouldn't hesitate to tell them, if somehow it became relevant). Second, I think I'll eventually get my chance with a girl I like (I've had a few chances in the past with girls I didn't like). Since I don't think I'm hideous, I'll hopefully get at least a pity-**** before I get _too_ old.

Third. Upon learning that I'm a virgin, some people may immediately think I'm weird. I think it'd be fun to try to prove to them, through my actions, that, although I'm a little different, I'm definitely not weird. Then they can say, "Ha, a normal, 30 year old person who happens to be a virgin. That's cool, I guess." For whatever reason, my thinking about their thinking this, gives me pleasure.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

I'm not ashamed of my virginity. I'm ashamed that I don't have a girl friend by now.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i enjoy being a virgin 
its nothing to be ashamed of lmfao


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Totally.

I'm almost THIRTEEN and I STILL haven't lost my virginity yet. I can't take it anymore! :mum

I'm such a loser. :sigh


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

Wow...that was quite a dig...three years, must be a new record. 
On topic:
I wouldn't be ashamed of it if it was by choice but, alas, it isn't.

My problem is not only with the lack of sex itself but also all the other things that culminate with said lack of sex (being ugly/unattractive whichever you prefer, socially awkward, having a hard time "connecting" with people, lack of/deeply flawed personality, etc.)


----------



## wienermobile (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not ashamed that mah man Mr. Peepers has never got "ball deep up in dat" - I'm ashamed that I've never been able to be physically or emotionally close enough to anyone such that I'd have the opportunity to enjoy what is widely considered one of the most fundamental and fun experiences in life.

I think most virgins would share the opinion if they were in a loving relationship that was emotionally/physically satisfying, but that didn't necessarily involve sex, never having penetrated a vag/having their vag penetrated would be no thang at all.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, I am. I'm not proud of it.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Like someone else said, I'm more ashamed that I've never kissed a girl. Sex is on the back burner right now.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I used to be before losing it yeah. Mainly because I just felt like I was missing out on something. I just wanted to know what it is.

And once you've had sex, you realize it's not such a big deal after all.


----------



## elizabethb (Sep 20, 2012)

Not at all. I almost pity my friends who felt like they had to sleep with someone because of peer pressure. In my eyes, finding someone who genuinely cares about me is more of an accomplishment than losing my virginity, no matter what age I have to wait till. Everyone will lose their virginity eventually so it's nothing special.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Nah, no need to since virginity means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, but it's not my biggest concern right now. I'm more ashamed that I've never even kissed a girl.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I'm not ashamed. As others have said, I'm more ashamed that I haven't done _anything_ with the opposite sex, like kissing.


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm conflicted cuz I'm not ashamed because I've had opportunities but turned them down because wasn't really attracted to the person but at the same time I'm constantly around a crowd of people with the "jock" stereotype so its an embarrassing thing to discuss. In college I told a teammate of mine and he announced it to the whole cafe that was pretty bad but now I have a gf and I'd like her to be my first so hopefully things work out


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I'm not ashamed of it but I'm not proud of it, either. I've never even kissed a guy.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

not ashamed of it, but am ashamed ive never kissed a girl or anything.


----------



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Of course not. I love feeling innocent. Whenever I see an attractive girl, I just wanna hug and cuddle her. I don't know if my feelings would be the same if I had or watched sex. 

Nonetheless, I don't go around advertising my virginity.... because if I did, there would be a bunch of people trying to hook me up or take me out.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Society should be much more ashamed of it's own perception of virginity than any individual virgin, themselves.


----------



## Moongirlie (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldnt care if a guy was a virgin or not.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm more ashamed of never having had a girlfriend or kissed a girl.


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

I hate to say this but I am.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

smalltowngirl said:


> No. I don't want to have sex until I'm in love and he loves me back. I'm not ashamed of my reasoning, so I don't think I should be ashamed of my virginity.


^this:yes


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Women hate me because I'm a loner, but this is they who are responsible for the fact that I'm a virgin...


----------



## Garretoo (Jan 19, 2011)

Not ashamed. It makes perfect sense to me why I'm a virgin, and there is nothing shameful about the reasons. The whole virginity thing is blown WAY out of proportion in our society. It matters in the context of sexual activities, but hardly anything else. There are a million things more important to worry about than "being a virgin".


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

not ashamed of being a virgin because no one really asks. If my virginity bothered me so much i could easily use a prostitute but i desire something deeper than sex. I am ashamed that i've never had a girlfriend when other people my age have a list of ex's. I dread that if i ever get a girlfriend she will reject me for having no experience. I just hope i will find an understanding woman.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

gaz said:


> not ashamed of being a virgin because no one really asks. If my virginity bothered me so much i could easily use a prostitute but i desire something deeper than sex. I am ashamed that i've never had a girlfriend when other people my age have a list of ex's. I dread that if i ever get a girlfriend she will reject me for having no experience. I just hope i will find an understanding woman.


I've thought about going to a prostitute but I want to have sex with somebody that I care about. At my age most guys have some girlfriends where I've never had a single one. I feel the same way that I fear that she will reject me for not having any experience.


----------



## The Nameless One (Apr 18, 2012)

I am not ashamed , i am annoyed by all the pressure society puts on me over my virginity. Whenever someone knows i am virgin things like "Is he gay?" "Is his penis ok?" etc. start popping in their heads , annoying to say the least.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Ashamed? well sort of. I would say I'm concerned by how it appears to others since I haven't decided to save myself or anything, just go with the flow and whatever happens happens. 
The fact that i'm still inexperienced would give off the vibes that something is wrong with me that has kept ladies away.

Truth be told just the chance to make someone else feel good would be rather awesome :kiss


----------



## Howlett (Aug 29, 2012)

Deeply ashamed about it.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes I am. I don't want to talk about it or even think about it. I just ignore the problem or else I just get depressed and angry and sad.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

lol, no 

I choosed to be.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> Society should be much more ashamed of it's own perception of virginity than any individual virgin, themselves.


Bingo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No, my virginity is ashamed of me!


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I was when I was a virgin (and I lost mine at 18 ) because girls I went to school with made patronising comments about me being "innocent" and made me sound like I was five years old just because I hadn't had sex yet. Funny that I had to give them advice on where they were going wrong sex-wise, despite the fact that I was a precious innocent little lamb apparently. I was also "fridgid" apparently too for not having had sex.

Now I still get a little insecure when people who lost it at a younger age than I did discuss it as I instinctively assume they think I am a loser compared to them, I feel inferiour. Weirdly at the same I don't judge other people who are virgins though because I know having sex didn't change who I was or make me more mature. I guess everything is wrong when it's me and not when it happens to others!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I people knew that I was a virgin in high school I would havbe been laughed at. I was asked if I was virgin by a guy when I was 16 and I stupidly said yes. At least he didn't make fun of me all he said was that I should ask a girl to have sex with me. Well I've never asked any of them for sex and I'm still a virgin.


----------

